# Arm Seal Blotching on Chestnut



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

I sanded up through the grits to 220 and applied one coat of arm r seal. I left the area and came home 3 days later and was really disappointed in how blotchy it looked. Does anyone have experience with this or some advice? I am thinking of sanding off this first coat and using the CN Conditioner and trying again.

Will it even out with more finish?


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Those areas look like there was oil or some other kind of contaminate or chemical spilled on the wood before you even started working it. I don't think it has anything to do with the Arm-R-Seal.

I doubt there's anything you can do about it since it appears to have penetrated deeply into the wood.


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

> Those areas look like there was oil or some other kind of contaminate or chemical spilled on the wood before you even started working it. I don t think it has anything to do with the Arm-R-Seal.
> 
> I doubt there s anything you can do about it since it appears to have penetrated deeply into the wood.
> 
> - William Shelley


I know that I did not get any chemical on it. I used some MS to wipe down everything but that should not have done anything. Do you think that all hope is lost? Or do you think a conditioner may hide it? Or will more coats hidde it?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Not typical blotching. Adding more ars wont help and its too late for a conditioner. Remove the ars by sanding or planing, use a conditioner - how to make your own - and next time test your finish before starting on the finished product.


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

> Not typical blotching. Adding more ars wont help and its too late for a conditioner. Remove the ars by sanding or planing, use a conditioner - how to make your own - and next time test your finish before starting on the finished product.
> 
> - OSU55


I did test on a small section and saw no blotching. I'll remove this finish and use the CN conditioner I just bought and see what happens. MR Shelley may be right though in that the blotching could be from a chemical agent.

Also do you think a conditioner would help control blotching with a varnish. I thought they were more used for a stain/dye.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

The issue is any oil or solvent will migrate into the softer grains.
The solvents in either oil or solvent based products , react with the tannin's in the wood and darken them.
Thus the areas where the oil migrated and became heavier, the darker it becomes and you have blotching .
This is the same reason most oil based prestains can also blotch the wood them selves .
The Arm R seal has pretty well dried by now , so sanding or if it were me I would try a chemical stripper, because the 
oil will be in deep , gonna take alot of sanding to remove it , but then again you dont have the harsh, hazardous
chemicals.
I would sand a small section , apply 1 coat of blotch control and see what you have , ya might get by.
Chestnut will lighten over time , and amber some, as with any wood that has the word "nut" in it . 
Keep us posted


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

> The issue is any oil or solvent will migrate into the softer grains.
> The solvents in either oil or solvent based products , react with the tannin s in the wood and darken them.
> Thus the areas where the oil migrated and became heavier, the darker it becomes and you have blotching .
> This is the same reason most oil based prestains can also blotch the wood them selves .
> ...


Thanks Charles-- I ordered your blotch control. Thanks for getting it out so quick haha. I am leaning towards sanding only to avoid the chemical process. I'll let you know this weekend what it looks like.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

If you need, Here is my Email [email protected]

Will help if i can

Nice table , love chestnut , used it many many time's


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks. Ill send an email if I run into any trouble.

Its my first reclaimed chestnut piece. Suffice to say I was pretty disappointed in how it came out. Hopefully I can save it.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

one thing i forgot to mention, be sure to get the color even when sanding , the oil, which has ambered the wood, has to be sanded even, because the BC will not change the color, , wipe it with a damp cloth to be sure the color is even under a water base product,


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

Are you saying before applying the BC make sure all the Arm R Seal has fully been sanded off and to use some water to make sure the Arm R Seal has been consistently removed?


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

yes sir… you got it


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

thanks. I'll post an update this weekend


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

be sure you finish the underside of that top as well ..doesnt have to be as nice as the top but it needs to be sealed , you have to keep it "balanced"

Despite what the internet say's .LOL


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yep I agree. Same coats for top and bottom.


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

So it seemed to work. I also moved the table down into my basement which may have also been the cure. I took all the finish off and applied the CN blotch control as directed. I was worried about putting oil based on top of a water based but eveything seemed to work out. I cant answer if the bloth control or being inside was the difference but one of them worked.

Now to decide whether to final coat satin or semi gloss


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

A rustic table in my opinion doesnt look good with alot of sheen, Personally i like them as flat as possible


----------

